# Remaining Relative visa



## NaWin

We are planning to apply Remaining Relative visa for my parents. All their children are settled in Australia ( PR holders). What documents should we have to provide to say my parents does not have any brother / sister. My Grand parents died decades ago, we do not have much of any old documents to prove it or how would department verify this ?


----------

